# Anyone Ever Read......



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A.W.N. Pugin?

Augustus Welby Northmore Pugin. Love that name. :laughing:

Anyway, I'm reading "Contrasts".

Great book. Very controversial figure.

Just wanted some comments from fellow Architectural Historians and Construction Philosophers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Runnerguy (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting guy. Didn't want to hijack the thread so I waited a while but along those same lines I'm currently reading _Brunelleschi's Dome_
about the construction of the dome for the Florence cathedral. A dome ingeniously constructed totally without centering.

Excellent book. At only 167 pages, if anyone asks you for a stocking stuffer suggestion, this is it!!
http://www.amazon.com/Brunelleschis-Dome-Renaissance-Reinvented-Architecture/dp/0142000159/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1355599812&sr=1-1&keywords=brunelleschi%27s+dome

Doug


----------

